# Help me pick a sub for HT/music use



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

I have access to a pair of TC DB-500 or Fi X series. I am going to use a pair of 12's that are going to share 500 watts (250 to each sub). They will be used for HT and Music use. Each sub will be in it's own enclosure- one on each side of the couch. The room has 9.5' ceilings and is roughly 15'x20'. The DB-500 has 4mm more xmax but I think the Fi might be a little more clean/accurate (that statement is only based on listening to them both in a sealed enclosure in the past, in a car audio environment). Which would you go with?

DB-500 specs- http://web.archive.org/web/20070330035431/www.tcsounds.com/db500.htm 4'ish cubes tuned low-mid 20's

Fi X specs- http://www.soundsolutionsaudio.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=12012 4.4cu tuned to 20hz

I already have a new pair of the X in my posession as well as a single new DB500 (but I know where I could get another new one)


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

FiQ's are the ones rated for sound quality, they'll still go boom when you use it for movies, Too !!


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

I know the Q's are their SQ sub- that would have been nice to have. However, I bought several of the X's when Scott was clearing them out a couple months ago. From what he said they are on line with the AA sub or Fi's own SDD.

I think the X might be the way I go. I really like Scott. Not to mention the fact that the added 4mm of xmax from the TC sub may not matter much since I've only got 250 watts to feed each one.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

XJ-12's are decent HT subwoofers  
http://www.soundsolutionsaudio.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=10024


----------



## Robert_J (Nov 9, 2006)

The DB500's are built on the TC Sounds TC2+ motor. That's one of the lowest distortion motors ever measured - link. It was the basis on the SVS plus line of subs for years until they hired Stephen Ponte away from TC Sounds and he started designing drivers for SVS. Search any of the home theater forums for reviews on the SVS PC Plus.

I have no idea about the Fi X series but since they are Scott's design, they are probably great. And since you are only using 250w per driver, I bet that you couldn't tell the difference. And a little trivia, Scott's Destijl Engineering supplied SVS with their standard driver and improved standard driver for years.

-Robert


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

I went ahead with the pair of Fi and put the TC on ebay. I already had a pair of the X's- so why not use them. If I didn't use them for this project- they would have just sat untouched- not to mention the fact I would have had to buy another TC to make a pair.

You more or less agreed with what I was thinking in my last post- at only 250 watts per sub- I am probably splitting hairs.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

when i build my sub for HT i want to use either a Dayton Titanic 15 or the SDX15.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

my DIYMA in a tube is proving to be an excellent ht sub


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

I ended up selling my TC on hometheatershack.com last night/early this morning. Looks like I will be going with the Fi X series subs I had. I pair of those sharing an O-Audio/Bash 500 watt amp should be enough boom for my room


----------

